# Great morning and a great 8



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

What a great morning to be in the woods a lite frost and so still. The leaves were falling so slow to the ground and then I heard it, that low grunt coming from the thicket just to the north of me. Soon I could see legs moving my way, but when I could get a good look with the binoculars it was two yearlings they moved on past, and stopped in all of shooting lanes of course. They were just out of site when I could hear another deer walking my way, when I could finally get him in the binoculars I new it was game time. He took his time closing the distance stopping to rack some over hanging branches now and then, but soon was in a shooting lane at 25 yards. The shoot looked great and he took off to the west into some thick stuff and all was quiet. I set down and soon heard what I thought was a squirrel in that direction so I put the binoculars up and could just make out the tail of my buck shaking in the leaves, as he was down not more than 50 yards from the tree in the thicket. So blessed to be out in gods woods this morning.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations! awesome deer. And great story thanks for sharing


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful deer, thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great deer and a beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing and bringing back many memories.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice piece of work and a great animal, congratulations on a perfect morning.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Great deer! Congratulations!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats,Very good looking Buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

A tall buck for talltim! Congrats!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous long rack on that one. Congrats man, it sure was a good day. Nice pic too.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations again Tim ! Nice Buck !


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great looking buck!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Gods woods!! Right on!! Great buck sir!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a great deer. enjoyed reading your story.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You definitely wont shoot a better 8 than that...brow tines are a little short...great buck!..has to be close to 140.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Nice buck, congratulations!! Did you know he was there?


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

A big congrats on a beautiful mature buck! That morning will never be forgotten


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Congrats on a great morning. Another nice morning today. Wish I was out and not working.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Great deer and story. Congrats!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A beautiful Buck for sure.

Isn't it great to enjoy our blessing just to be able to get out and enjoy hunting and nature?

Then the added blessing of harvesting such a beautiful creature.

God is AWESOME isn't He...


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments, no I had not seen this buck before. Have had a camera up close to this spot sense early summer, and have gotten very few pictures of any deer, but it is that magical time of the year when you just don't know what might show up.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous 8 congrats !


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats, Real nice buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a dandy buck!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice buck.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That was a great read and a beautiful buck! congrats!!


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet looking 8 pt you got there. Love those long high tines. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nic . Congrats


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

CONGRATS nice BUCK!


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a Dandy!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet 8 pointer!!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Let us know if he makes BBB, nice 8 pointer-he should be real close to 140?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a stud! Nice one!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

talltim said:


> What a great morning to be in the woods a lite frost and so still. The leaves were falling so slow to the ground and then I heard it, that low grunt coming from the thicket just to the north of me. Soon I could see legs moving my way, but when I could get a good look with the binoculars it was two yearlings they moved on past, and stopped in all of shooting lanes of course. They were just out of site when I could hear another deer walking my way, when I could finally get him in the binoculars I new it was game time. He took his time closing the distance stopping to rack some over hanging branches now and then, but soon was in a shooting lane at 25 yards. The shoot looked great and he took off to the west into some thick stuff and all was quiet. I set down and soon heard what I thought was a squirrel in that direction so I put the binoculars up and could just make out the tail of my buck shaking in the leaves, as he was down not more than 50 yards from the tree in the thicket. So blessed to be out in gods woods this morning.
> View attachment 222142


Jealous


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally got a chance to put a tape on him green score 133 gross 128 net. My friend that helped me drag the deer out and I both thought he might of weighed around 250 live weight. Well I had no way of weighing him , I have always cut up my own deer and when I got him done Friday, I had 16 packs of steak, 81 lbs of meat for burger and a full 5 gallon bucket of fat I trimmed off. Thanks again for all of your nice comments. Safe and good hunting to all.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Great Deer.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats. Awesome buck.


----------

